# Burro Ranchero?



## Sweetdaisy (Feb 23, 2005)

Does anyone have a recipe for this?? I think i saw it on Food Network but i am not sure if it was the same thing.  I knw that it had no beans in it.  If anyone had this please post     thankss


----------



## middie (Feb 23, 2005)

if it's what i'm thinking of, you saw it on $40 A Day
maybe?


----------



## Sweetdaisy (Feb 23, 2005)

yes thats it. . .i dont really like beans and when watching that i noticed it didnt have any. . if you ahve one that would be awesome !!!


----------



## middie (Feb 23, 2005)

i looked on the website but it doesn't list the recipe. maybe cause it was a new resteraunt? if you want to take a look go to foodnetwork and look under $40 a Day. 
It's Saratoga episode #AD1B26.
I believe all it was was a flour tortilla
with chicken, rice, onion, grated sheese, sour cream, 
and rancherro sauce. try googling a recipe for the sauce then you should  be set to go. hope that helps you out.


----------



## Sweetdaisy (Feb 23, 2005)

thanks a bunch!!  i can just guesstimate the measurements of the ingredients. . . all i have to do is look for the rancharo sauce >>>>

thanks again


----------



## middie (Feb 23, 2005)

you're welcome


----------



## Raine (Feb 23, 2005)

Or if you have a recipe that inrests you that calls for beans, just omit the beans and follow the rest of the recipe.  Recipes don't always have to be followed. That's the fun part, tweaking here, changing them there. 

You never know, you may create a whole new award winning recipe.

Play with food, have fun!


----------



## Magia (Feb 24, 2005)

I have never heard of a Burro Ranchero, to eat.  It does sound like something Taco Bell would serve, though.
I keep picturing a Donkey with a straw hat and a poncho... I don't want him for dinner!!! :?


----------



## MochaBean04 (Feb 24, 2005)

lol thats funny. . i did think of that too. .


----------

